# Happy 4th UWN



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I hope everyone has a chance to enjoy themselves and appreciate our freedoms. We don't have to agree on what those exactly mean to understand we have a unique nation and experience here. 

Share your day if you like. I'll be fishing and hopefully bringing home some trout while my wife works here butt off until early afternoon. We'll then enjoy some grilled slow elk and likely a few adult beverages. All the while appreciating our lucky little life.

Greatly appreciate the forum and it's diverse members.

Enjoy your celebrations whatever they may be!


----------

